# Maine Gobbler



## corkdecoy (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is my Maine turkey- he came in with a twin and following two jakes- gobbling all the way!

20lbs, 9" beard and 3/4" spurs.[/img]


----------



## corkdecoy (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

where are you located? I am just outside of sanford.


----------



## corkdecoy (Sep 26, 2007)

Eliot- 10 miles down the road. Have you killed your turkey? You can email me through my website- [email protected] Maybe we can get together.
Jim


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Jim thought that might be you after I sent it and the saw your login.

I start today, but I am on a business trip.
I will get out starting tomorrow.

Matt


----------

